# Sub Contractors for Hire in Cheshire



## neilb1 (Jun 28, 2012)

I am a Chubb trained Engineer with 12 years Experience in the Fire Alarm industry and 9-10 years prior experience as a domestic/commercial electrician. I have experience of working on petrol-chemical sites, Nuclear sites, Power Generation sites, Ammunitions and Explosive environments, Warehousing, commercial, food, Pharmaceuticals, Hospitals, Landlords, Student Accommodation, and offices.

I have experience of Addressable and Non-Addressable Fire Alarms, Extinguishing Panels, Airsense/Vesda, Linear heat, Water deluging, gas detection in gas turbines and battery housings, Nursecall systems, Domestic security Alarms, Network cabling and a limited but useful knowledge of CCTV.

My Friend Barry has been an electrician for 35 years with domestic and commercial experience and is a highly competent and skilled person. We have worked together on and off for the past 20 years and are currently looking at joining forces once again to work as sub-contractors mainly doing electrical and fire alarm work but will not turn down other types of work as required.

We have a van and tools and would prefer to work locally but will travel for the right price.

If anyone is interested in using our services please pm me on here and I will reply with my contact details

Many thanks


Neil


----------

